# 60hp and 9.9 Kicker, Restricted Lakes Ok?



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I own a 16' Deep V with a 60hp O.B. a 9.9hp O.B. kicker :T and a 55# bow mount electric. 

My question is, can I go out on Lakes restricted to 10 horsepower by using my kicker motor only? 
Do I have to put a cover over my 60? 
Should I take the prop off the 60? 
Can I go on "electric only" lakes with the bow mount electric?

I'd rather not take the prop off or buy a hood for the motor. Just thought I'd see what everyones thoughts are. I haven't gotten any watercraft citations so far and can't afford any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think the ruls vary from lake to lake in many cases.some require prop off/motor tilted.some just tilt motor,some remove motor,etc.
others here may have info on prticular lakes you're iterested if you list them.
hoover is my home lake,and onlt requires the big motor to be tilted.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Not to start another argument, but there are some 10 h.p. restricted lakes that have rules that are flat out ludicrous. There is no reason that you shouldn't be able to take your boat to them and fish using your 9.9 only. You shouldn't have to take your prop off or anything else similar. That is plain stupid.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

The only HP restricted lake that I routinely fish is Piedmont. I just use the 9.9 kicker and tilt up the big motor. I've never had a problem and have chatted with several wildlife officers while on the lake. Not one has questioned me about the big motor.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes, I have had my big motor attached at Resthaven and discussed with Wildlife officer. No problem leaving attached.

I think one issue is, if the reservior or lake is used by a municipality for drinking water. Then they don't like the possibility of dripping or spilled petroleum fluids. 

Also even if an attached over sized motor is allowed, and there is a spill, even a minor one, you are in very deep dodo.


...


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

A lot of the lakes allow you to use your big motor for loading on the trailer or in dangerous emergencies. The vast majority of the lakes and DNR folks are reasonable, but the ones that say you have to remove props or motors are crazy. I think it's rules pushed through by people that want to essentially have a "semi-private lake" as those rules keep off anyone in pleasure or bass boats. There is absolutely no harm in having a large motor on the boat but not used. 

I'm a firm believer that the rules should not be written for the 2% of the population that will abuse them.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

All state owned lakes (w/ 9.9 limit) , all MWCD and Hoover allow the big one to be on.

All Ohio owned elec. only also allow the big one to stay on.

City, Township owned have various rules.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I know in ladue you aren't even allowed to have gas on the boat, I had to take off a small gas motor and tank just to go there, I know Nimi you have to be up and out of the water.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for your info. I've been wanting to get back to Piedmont again since I've gotten rid of my little 10' jon boat. Now I can actually stand up and fish. My new Tracker Pro-Guide V16 makes a nice boat.


----------

